

Ask HN: What's the best advice you've ever received? - snow_mac

It could be on life, programming or even startups; what's the best advice that you've received and acted on? How did it make your life better?
======
wturner
1\. That the world isn't what people _say_ it is.

2\. Nobody who has ever lived has ever invented or created anything. Human
beings are just collage artists that rearrange "stuff" (matter,energy,etc)
.Those who do it in a manner that certain people find convincing or
fascinating are labeled innovators, the less convincing ones are labeled
plagiarists.

So there's nothing wrong with stealing bits and pieces of others work as long
as the end result is convincingly "original". _Because that's all anyone else
has ever done._

------
mbenjaminsmith
Believe it or not, pg's 'do what you love'. It caused me a lot of pain (giving
up a perfectly good career and a business I had co-created) but discovering
work I'm passionate about (software engineering) has made a world of
difference in my life.

------
kingsidharth
"Stop looking for advice, and learn on your own."

